# leuc leg deformity



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Any experience with leg deformities? I will try to get better pictures of it. http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... &pos=-4334[/img]


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Here it is:










My guess is the leg might have been broken at some time. If it's not interfering with his moving around or eating, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Could this be a result of spindly leg?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Possibly, but I don't think so. From what I've seen, spindly leg frogs can't hold themselves up, and seem to have elbows that don't bend at all, so their front legs are held out at right angles. How old is the frog? It could be due to calcium deficiency at some point as well.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

That batch of frogs are about a year old now and he's the only one with the problem.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*rubber legs?*

I have seen a few frogs like this, and what is wierd is that for the most part they have been luecs.

When I see frogs like this, it always reminds me that they have 'rubber' legs in the front. From previous discussions with other hobbyists, calcium/vitamin deficiencies during development could be a likely cause. 

It's not like the bone of muscles are not there (or severly atrophied like spindley) but that their form isn't correct. 

Of the 3-4 times I have seen frogs like this, it is from individuals who purchased the frogs from pet shops and they were not educated regarding the proper care of the animals. When purchased, the front legs were normal. Over time, they developed this deformaty. So, they bring them to a show, wanting to sell them - and you are not able to offer them much of anything for deformed frogs. Usually, I spend an hour or so with someone, educate them, and then tell them - I can give you $x and provide them a home. These are NEVER going to be breeding stock, and will be donated/sold at the same cost I am giving you now to a school, family or someone else who really wants to learn about them, but doesn't have the money to spend. 


So far, ever one we have 'rescued' has survived, but not recovered from the front leg deformaty. A couple of the groups have gone on to provide more than 1 science classroom with viable eggs and they have been able to study life cycles. 

If I remember correctly, I think we have seen more females like this than males.

My suggestion is to enjoy this frog as a pet and NOT include him in a breeding project. I wouldn't worry about removing him/her until you get some breeding from the group - at that time, destroy any eggs and remove the deformed frog. I know some people think you should cull (put it down) such an a frog, but that is a personal decision.

Good luck,

Melis


----------

